# my magnum power milbro



## dan-boy (Jan 31, 2013)

Ive had this frame for a while I got it from milbro pro shot uk i normally have 6mm black square elastics on it but my last set snapped anyway I had an old black widow laying around swapped the bands over and tied them with a bits of a rubber glove haha looks rough but shoots nice anybody else done similar but properly? Haha


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I dont know how it compares but I have used both orange and green dub dub on my Milbros works great and is easier to get than squares.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a senior hunter coming in the mail. Similar to yours. Ill be using 1745's for 3/8 steel, rocks and marbles and maybe some cut down 107's or some #64 bands for bb's.

Im all for making do with what one has on hand.


----------



## dan-boy (Jan 31, 2013)

I want orange dub dubs but cant find them anywhere in the uk?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Do a search for Rolyan tubing which is its actual name, you might be able to find it.


----------



## dan-boy (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh yeah lol loads on ebay, have you ever tried the peach?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

No just orange and green


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

What do yo mean has anyone done this properly? What's wrong with that setup? . . . but if you mean with better tubing and leather, I see your point.


----------



## dan-boy (Jan 31, 2013)

And tied on properly I wince every time I pull it back haha


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

what do you have on your milbro as a handle wrap


----------



## dan-boy (Jan 31, 2013)

Electrical insulation tape  lol


----------

